# Aussie moving to Toronto in August.



## Louistini (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey all! 

I'll keep it short and sweet. Recently went on a trip to Europe and have realised how short life is, so decided to be adventurous and see more of the world. Applied thru this program called IEP who are helping me get a working Visa so I can have a working holiday in Toronto. They are helping me find work as well as giving me accommodation options. 

In terms of accomodation what's the rent there roughly? Don't really care where I stay or who I stay with just as long as I have my own room 

Are there are any other Australians here that have done the same thing as I will be doing? If not just wanted some info what it would be like being by yourself in Toronto in search of a new life and having heaps of fun at the same time 

I'm 24 and enjoy the nightlife as well as the outdoors...is it easy to meet friends there?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Louistini said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'll keep it short and sweet. Recently went on a trip to Europe and have realised how short life is, so decided to be adventurous and see more of the world. Applied thru this program called IEP who are helping me get a working Visa so I can have a working holiday in Toronto. They are helping me find work as well as giving me accommodation options.
> 
> ...


Accommodation costs can run the complete gamut. Go to Kijiji Toronto Classifieds: Free Classified Ads for Toronto, Ontario
for a look at what's available in Toronto.

There are numerous clubs catering to Aussies in Toronto. Just Google for a look at them.


----------

